# Sticky baking parchment



## Cyndee (Mar 3, 2019)

Hi all,
I initially used Reynolds Parchment paper (in the rolls) for baking cookies and I loved it because I could bake anything on it and it wouldn't stick. This only issues I had with it was the curl from being on the small roll and I went thru those small rolls too quickly. 

I switched to a full sheet size quilon coated parchment in the 1000 sheet box, but I hate it. Everything sticks, even crinkle style cookies. Is there a Reynolds parchment quality paper out there that is available in full sheet size boxes? I'm having trouble finding one...

Regards,
Cyndee


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Quinlon is not parchment, not silicone treated, and really isn’t non-stick. What quinlon is, is cheap, and comes in very handy for hotels and catering when they need a food grade barrier on baking sheet pans, to bake off bacon in, or meat prep, etc.

Hope this helps....


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

These are a little more expensive, but they work. And if you're baking cookies, you can reuse the sheets multiple times so you might end up saving money.

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ba...bun-sheet-pan-liner-sheet-case/433SLINER.html


----------



## Cyndee (Mar 3, 2019)

Someone mentioned using the rolled parchment from CostCo. For some reason, our CostCo has been out for the last few months. I finally just ordered it online and it works great. Thank you all for the info!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Cyndee said:


> Someone mentioned using the rolled parchment from
> CostCo. For some reason, our CostCo has been out for the last few months. I finally just ordered it online and it works great. Thank you all for the info!


I like the Costco baking parchment as well. It's very high quality. The only thing I don't like about it though is that it comes in a roll and I don't like fighting the fact that it keeps wanting to roll back up. What I do is tear off a bunch of pieces and store them under some sheet pans so I will always have flat parchment. It's also not quite as big as the commercial sheets, so I only use it at home. Costco is always rotating inventory and some stuff is seasonal. That goes for parchment too. My Costco always has it for "baking season" (ie. the holidays) and then won't carry it the rest of the year, so I always stock up.


----------

